# a reliable us domestic supplier?



## bigm (Mar 3, 2016)

I know I probably can't get no good feed back but worth try! Tired of ordering from overseas takes to long an risky! Need some good advice or help I'm in the gym heavy I want my big gains again? An has anyone dealt with ashopin.com there overseas but r they g2g till I can get us domestic source


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 3, 2016)

1: Don't buy gear from a website

2: You said you've been back in the gym 2 months? Way too soon for gear. 

3: Don't ask here, this isn't a source board. Period.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 3, 2016)

Personally I don't care for the domestic makes... try Europe... like an audi or something.


----------



## bigm (Mar 3, 2016)

I've been on gear in past no a lot about it got a lot from Europe but trying a different way


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 3, 2016)

Joke


Your head


----------



## bigm (Mar 3, 2016)

Audi??? Pm me


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 3, 2016)

bigm said:


> Audi??? Pm me



Holy **** dude he's talking about cars


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 3, 2016)

domestic is too high maintenance


----------



## Spongy (Mar 4, 2016)

Domestic supplier of what?  Bicycle parts?  Barbells?  College text books?  Sexual lubrication?


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 4, 2016)

bigm said:


> I've been on gear in past no a lot about it got a lot from Europe but trying a different way



Doesn't know very much about grammar or spelling though.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Holy **** dude he's talking about cars



You could have played this better tool...


BigM just do a search for Dr. Tillacle. He has great stuff.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 4, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You could have played this better tool...
> 
> 
> BigM just do a search for Dr. Tillacle. He has great stuff.



This is actually the most honest response on this thread.  Good luck!


----------



## bvs (Mar 4, 2016)

Franks red hot is the beat source out at the moment imo


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 4, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You could have played this better tool...
> 
> 
> BigM just do a search for Dr. Tillacle. He has great stuff.



He seriously screwed the pooch on this one , punlines for days lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 4, 2016)

I was in a bad mood yesterday. And Adm said not to push dr t any more


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 4, 2016)

Thought Dr. Tillacle was still skinning cats in his basement...don't think he has much time for new people....

To the OP, this is not a source board, nor will it ever become one.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 4, 2016)

Tillacle's LNE is fire but he's a mad man...I heard he shot a man in Reno...just to watch him die...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2016)

paul.romano2 said:


> Look up gorilla gold on form reviews top rate gear best I've ever had and are state side Cali



Lol

Two posts both shilling the same lab.  

Nice family. How much for a night with your wife?


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 4, 2016)

bigm said:


> I know I probably can't get no good feed back but worth try! Tired of ordering from overseas takes to long an risky! Need some good advice or help I'm in the gym heavy I want my big gains again? An has anyone dealt with ashopin.com there overseas but r they g2g till I can get us domestic source



better shot than most, but we dont provide here bud.  

just keep on ordering oversea's.  everyone here does, no one here is a board source or anything.  we do just as you do....best ah luck


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 4, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lol
> 
> Two posts both shilling the same lab.
> 
> Nice family. How much for a night with your wife?



Seems they just keep getting moar dumber


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 4, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lol
> 
> Two posts both shilling the same lab.
> 
> Nice family. How much for a night with your wife?


It's kind of brilliant, he shills some shit and the people who don't have a better option probably check it out and order. It's a win, win for this guy. 
I'm curious how he knows when this thread are popping up. Does he just keep checking the forums for people to blatantly ask for a source comment and leave?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 5, 2016)

paul.romano2 said:


> Excuse me I have a life not much time to be  on taptalk but if I'm wrong for offering info to a question



So you've been here since 2014 and have made 3 posts. 2 of which are shilling for the same source and 1 is you trying to justify doing it. You don't see an issue with that?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 5, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lol
> 
> Two posts both shilling the same lab.
> 
> Nice family. How much for a night with your wife?



15 pesos or a burrito de pollo y carne


----------



## Spongy (Mar 5, 2016)

paul.romano2 said:


> OK understood also to the guy who wants to kno how much for a night with someone's wife ur boyfriend doesn't shair his manjina with anyone so I guess ur out



This post makes absolutely no sense and your grammar is horrible.  So is your spelling.  Also, way to post a picture of your family on an open forum that discusses steroids.  Also, way to post a picture of your family on a  open forum that discusses steroids while shilling for a source.   Also, I'm pleased to see you're not using a proxy to mask your IP.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 5, 2016)

Update:  now I have your name and phone number because you not only didn't mask your ip, but posted through a cellular network.  Technology is fascinating, isn't it?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 5, 2016)

paul.romano2 said:


> OK understood also to the guy who wants to kno how much for a night with someone's wife ur boyfriend doesn't shair his manjina with anyone so I guess ur out



Worst comeback ever.  

Also being a shill is no different than spamming. So bye


----------



## Spongy (Mar 5, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Worst comeback ever.
> 
> Also being a shill is no different than spamming. So bye



But siiiiiiiir, I wasn't dooooone yet!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 5, 2016)

Maybe next time Spongy lol

POB always ruins the fun


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 6, 2016)

(Going back to middle school)

I've tried your mom.................but she only gives handjobs






advanced hand jobs.......BURN


----------



## Hof (Mar 7, 2016)

ashop.com is the fake ashop.in is the good one


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 7, 2016)

Hof said:


> ashop.com is the fake ashop.in is the good one



Uh no. There is no good ashop dick head. Alin is a piece of shit


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 7, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Uh no. There is no good ashop dick head. Alin is a piece of shit



All these kids coming from pm and gh15 thinking these .net sites are legit hg sources. Can't fix retardation


----------



## sandyk (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm having 'Asian issues' as well eurobio is starting to become very unreliable.  Lemme know what you find.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 1, 2019)

sandyk said:


> I'm having 'Asian issues' as well eurobio is starting to become very unreliable.  Lemme know what you find.



The walking dead sucked the last few seasons. I dig Negan though.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 2, 2019)

sandyk said:


> I'm having 'Asian issues' as well eurobio is starting to become very unreliable.  Lemme know what you find.



You're probably gonna be banned soon if you keep this up.  We have a no shit posting rule now.  I'm surprised I haven't been banned yet honestly.


----------

